# 'Unibond, No More Big Gaps' (expanding foam) safe?



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Will this be safe for my reptiles/amphibians/fish when covered in a layer of silicone then peat or sand?
I can get the ingredients if needed.
It's for apaludarium background & divider.

Matt.


----------

